# Help! Roland GX-24 Static Buildup?!



## dtdm (Jun 2, 2010)

After nearly a week with fussing with this, I have found the problem!

Setup: Roland Gx-24 and Oracal 651 vinyl.

When cutting for extended period of time (maybe 25 mins) the vinyl backing rubbing against the machine builds up enough static cling to throw a motor error! It creates such a grip the machine can not properly feed the vinyl through. Often times creating horrible cuts or causing the machine to error. The only solution I have found is to rub the machine down with a dryer sheet. But this means I have to stop cutting, unload, and wipe down. 

Why is this happening? The plug is not grounded from the factory. Can I add a ground? I haven't noticed any other vinyl causing a problem like this... Maybe I will drop the 651 and switch brands? 

If anyone has any insight on any of this please help it!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It happens with all vinyl at some point. It usualy is a product of temp and humidity. You can try grounding the cutter but I don't think that's going to make a difference. The dryer sheet is good for short runs. I have had some good results with the static spray. JMHO


----------



## dtdm (Jun 2, 2010)

I have never heard of static spray?! This could be a life saver. Where would one find it?

I never had a problem with static in the past with my previous, much cheaper cutter. Have you experienced static with vinyl brands other than oracal?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

check the laundry isle at the grocery store for static guard spray. It has been a lifesaver for us before.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

dtdm,

i have the same problem and it only happens with my white vinyl? wierd!
no motor errors though, that must be some serious static cling.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You might want to try Anti-Static Tinsel, it can be laid over the material as it is fed through the cutter to help remove the static. 
CW


----------



## dtdm (Jun 2, 2010)

I have purchased 3m static spray for electronics. 
I have talked with many electronic experts. Problem isn't so much static electricity, as it is bonding.

I am going to run a wire from the rollers (i have a stand) to the bottom of the machine to get a better flow going... 
static spray also!


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll add another +1 for the Static Guard spray. Just a light mist every so often will do. I use it all the time when cutting EasyWeed in the winter months.


----------



## Signie_Syd_Aus (Sep 3, 2018)

I think this thread may have the answer to a problem I've been having with my Roland GS-24. It throws random Feed Motor Errors which are becoming more frequent. I noticed that when I touch the plotter after this happens I tend to get a small static shock, so did a search on static issues. 
I'm using Avery 900 series so excellent quality cast vinyl, but when it has the error, if I put up the rollers and try to pull the vinyl forward with my hands it is VERY difficult. Like it's stuck to the plotter. 
Plotter is one year old, in immaculate condition, extremely clean, and on the stock Roland stand. If I take the vinyl out of the plotter and put it back in and start again, it will plot 3 metre lengths a few more times before throwing another error.


May have to look in to getting a static spray?


----------



## rkenny (10 mo ago)

Twanabee said:


> It happens with all vinyl at some point. It usualy is a product of temp and humidity. You can try grounding the cutter but I don't think that's going to make a difference. The dryer sheet is good for short runs. I have had some good results with the static spray. JMHO


Where do you spray the anti-static spray? Directly on the vinyl or on the feeding wheels?


----------



## rkenny (10 mo ago)

Signie_Syd_Aus said:


> I think this thread may have the answer to a problem I've been having with my Roland GS-24. It throws random Feed Motor Errors which are becoming more frequent. I noticed that when I touch the plotter after this happens I tend to get a small static shock, so did a search on static issues.
> I'm using Avery 900 series so excellent quality cast vinyl, but when it has the error, if I put up the rollers and try to pull the vinyl forward with my hands it is VERY difficult. Like it's stuck to the plotter.
> Plotter is one year old, in immaculate condition, extremely clean, and on the stock Roland stand. If I take the vinyl out of the plotter and put it back in and start again, it will plot 3 metre lengths a few more times before throwing another error.
> 
> ...


Hello- We have the same cutter as you: Roland GS-24 and have SAME exact problems. If you found any good solutions, we'd love to know! Thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

rkenny said:


> Hello- We have the same cutter as you: Roland GS-24 and have SAME exact problems. If you found any good solutions, we'd love to know! Thanks!


one of the people you quoted has not been here in about a decade, 
and the other made one post 4 years ago and never returned

i'm not saying they won't respond, i'm saying you only have a pair of deuces, bet light

what is your room setup where the cutter is?
do you have a basket on the cutter, carpet on the floor, other equipment running?
do watches fail on your wrist?

one option is to get a de-inonizer for air purification and utilize the ground screw on the cutter
another is to absorb the static build-up into your body by simply touching any metal on the cutter periodically
i think this is how electro got his powers


----------



## rkenny (10 mo ago)

Ha haaaa!!! Thanks for your reply, and for the laugh! Yes, I realized how old those posts were after I replied. Ah well. Watches do fail on my wrists and I can turn off a computer with a single touch- I think I am the offspring of Electro! They won't let ME near the machine. I was asking on behalf of the non-electros that I work with 
We DO have it on a carpet and one of our staff wondered about that, so we just ordered a anti-static mat that we hope will help. Fingers crossed!
Thanks again!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

rkenny said:


> Ha haaaa!!! Thanks for your reply, and for the laugh! Yes, I realized how old those posts were after I replied. Ah well. Watches do fail on my wrists and I can turn off a computer with a single touch- I think I am the offspring of Electro! They won't let ME near the machine. I was asking on behalf of the non-electros that I work with
> We DO have it on a carpet and one of our staff wondered about that, so we just ordered a anti-static mat that we hope will help. Fingers crossed!
> Thanks again!


static is a weird beast, and carpet anti-static pads should help
it is generally the motion of the vinyl through the cutter and then rubbing on the basket, and/or operators on carpet 

you can also scrape a little paint on the back near the vinyl bed to expose bare metal and solder a wire,
then run that wire to point at the bottom of the stand (again bare metal) 
here is one for a different cutter, but gives you an idea

you can also rub down the machine and basket with unscented dryer sheets every week/few days, and also the carpet itself (if it's not too big of an area)

i also read not to have a fan/furnace exhaust blowing on the cutter

whereabouts are you in canada?


----------



## rkenny (10 mo ago)

into the T said:


> static is a weird beast, and carpet anti-static pads should help
> it is generally the motion of the vinyl through the cutter and then rubbing on the basket, and/or operators on carpet
> 
> you can also scrape a little paint on the back near the vinyl bed to expose bare metal and solder a wire,
> ...


Thanks for the tips! (We're actually in Michigan).


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

rkenny said:


> Thanks for the tips! (We're actually in Michigan).


sorry bout that, i thought i seen a canadian flag by your name

land of a thousand lakes, beautiful country there

i have an american flag usually, but am canadian

all the best in the future


----------



## Signie_Syd_Aus (Sep 3, 2018)

Signie_Syd_Aus said:


> I think this thread may have the answer to a problem I've been having with my Roland GS-24. It throws random Feed Motor Errors which are becoming more frequent. I noticed that when I touch the plotter after this happens I tend to get a small static shock, so did a search on static issues.
> I'm using Avery 900 series so excellent quality cast vinyl, but when it has the error, if I put up the rollers and try to pull the vinyl forward with my hands it is VERY difficult. Like it's stuck to the plotter.
> Plotter is one year old, in immaculate condition, extremely clean, and on the stock Roland stand. If I take the vinyl out of the plotter and put it back in and start again, it will plot 3 metre lengths a few more times before throwing another error.
> 
> ...


Hey there, I'm also in Sydney, also have a GS-24 in immaculate condition on the stand, also using Avery 900, and also have an identical problem! Did you end up solving it or finding anything that helped? It's absolutely maddening to be wasting so much vinyl.

Cheers


----------

